# Arowana OPEN WOUND! HELP!



## chang582 (Sep 12, 2010)

Heres the situation. so I have these two silver arowanas right. unfortunatly one of my 6in aro got in a fight with my oscar or what ever the matter is but it recived a nasty wound.  yes i did quritine and isolated into a smaller 10g tank. I just discover this probly with 3-4 hours becuase before i left to go to school he was fine and now my aro has a open wound right after i came back home. with that said the wound ISNT infected of any matter yet and i hope not. the scale or skin had been torn off prob about .5 of an inch in radius on the side of the aro. i can clearly see the muscle tendens its not to deeps eaither. oscars have sand paper like teeth is im not to concern. in conclusion im wonderin whats the best way to treat this kind of situation? so far i have been changeing 50% of the water every other day and adding salt and a pinch of stress/water condistioner. any other different ideas? what works for you? btw arowana's are freakin expensive and itll suck if this one have to go but ill try everything to get it back to health. thanks.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

chang582 said:


> Heres the situation. so I have these two silver arowanas right. unfortunatly one of my 6in aro got in a fight with my oscar or what ever the matter is but it recived a nasty wound.  yes i did quritine and isolated into a smaller 10g tank. I just discover this probly with 3-4 hours becuase before i left to go to school he was fine and now my aro has a open wound right after i came back home. with that said the wound ISNT infected of any matter yet and i hope not. the scale or skin had been torn off prob about .5 of an inch in radius on the side of the aro. i can clearly see the muscle tendens its not to deeps eaither. oscars have sand paper like teeth is im not to concern. in conclusion im wonderin whats the best way to treat this kind of situation? so far i have been changeing 50% of the water every other day and adding salt and a pinch of stress/water condistioner. any other different ideas? what works for you? btw arowana's are freakin expensive and itll suck if this one have to go but ill try everything to get it back to health. thanks.


 Sorry to hear about the damaged fish but unless the tank housing these fish is at least two hundred gallons, I would expect as much to happen.
Were it me,,(and it ain't) I would perform daily 50 percent water change and perhaps lower the temp slowly to around 75 degrees to help slow down possible bacterial infection. The salt may not harm the fish in small amount on temporary basis, but if wound looks to become infected,, I would treat the affected fish with Maracyn and Maracyn ll.
Nearly all literature on the arowana will tell you appropriate tank size, and will NOT offer many recommended tank mates for these fish.
Do make sure that the lid on isolation tank is secure and I would reduce feeding during treatment of the affected fish to help preserve water quality between water changes (daily). In good health other than wound,and excellent water quality,,the wound can heal on it's own in a mattter of perhaps three weeks. 
If infection sets in,,medications suggested would be my choice while monitoring the water quality to ensure that biological filter remained effective.
Follow directions on medications (more is not better) and remove any carbon from the tank where this medication is used until after treatment. Good Luck.


----------



## chang582 (Sep 12, 2010)

1077 said:


> Sorry to hear about the damaged fish but unless the tank housing these fish is at least two hundred gallons, I would expect as much to happen.
> Were it me,,(and it ain't) I would perform daily 50 percent water change and perhaps lower the temp slowly to around 75 degrees to help slow down possible bacterial infection. The salt may not harm the fish in small amount on temporary basis, but if wound looks to become infected,, I would treat the affected fish with Maracyn and Maracyn ll.
> Nearly all literature on the arowana will tell you appropriate tank size, and will NOT offer many recommended tank mates for these fish.
> Do make sure that the lid on isolation tank is secure and I would reduce feeding during treatment of the affected fish to help preserve water quality between water changes (daily). In good health other than wound,and excellent water quality,,the wound can heal on it's own in a mattter of perhaps three weeks.
> ...


thanks a mill, i have both aros are in a 180g tank with two same size oscars. just the 4 of them. until this guy came up like this. i had them for about 8 months now and this is a first. so far so good hopfully nothing will get infected. on the good side the aro is eating and moving normally vs sitting in one spot. ill keep this thread updated and posted on whats happen. and will consider you method and everyone elses. thanks.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

chang582 said:


> thanks a mill, i have both aros are in a 180g tank with two same size oscars. just the 4 of them. until this guy came up like this. i had them for about 8 months now and this is a first. so far so good hopfully nothing will get infected. on the good side the aro is eating and moving normally vs sitting in one spot. ill keep this thread updated and posted on whats happen. and will consider you method and everyone elses. thanks.


Should also have mentioned that feeder fish often are source for any number of fish health problems if the feeder fish are purchased from fish stores where they are often kept in poor conditions.
All it takes is for one sick feeder fish to be present in a tank full of feeders, and all feeders could then be carriers of bacterial pathogens and or parasites unknown which are then transferred to your tank and fish.
Have also found that many fish will often refuse more healthy prepared foods ,once live feeder's make the menu.Just a heads up for you and others who may be purchasing live feeder fish as opposed to raising your own and only offering them as occasional treat.


----------



## chang582 (Sep 12, 2010)

1077 said:


> Should also have mentioned that feeder fish often are source for any number of fish health problems if the feeder fish are purchased from fish stores where they are often kept in poor conditions.
> All it takes is for one sick feeder fish to be present in a tank full of feeders, and all feeders could then be carriers of bacterial pathogens and or parasites unknown which are then transferred to your tank and fish.
> Have also found that many fish will often refuse more healthy prepared foods ,once live feeder's make the menu.Just a heads up for you and others who may be purchasing live feeder fish as opposed to raising your own and only offering them as occasional treat.


what about frozen krills? and frozen silversides?(frozen feeders)both manufafures by "sally's" idk if you guys know these but id trust these more than live feeders. never was a big fan of the live feeders anyways.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

chang582 said:


> what about frozen krills? and frozen silversides?(frozen feeders)both manufafures by "sally's" idk if you guys know these but id trust these more than live feeders. never was a big fan of the live feeders anyways.


 
Yes,would be much better choices along with a good pellet food for the Oscars.
Hikari Bio Gold would be my choice of pellet foods or New Life spectrum.


----------



## chang582 (Sep 12, 2010)

1077 said:


> Yes,would be much better choices along with a good pellet food for the Oscars.
> Hikari Bio Gold would be my choice of pellet foods or New Life spectrum.


yup the hikari branded food always have a good reputation and thats what u i feed them along with some nutrafin max preditor sticks.


----------

